# Score prediction: Seattle Supersonics vs Denver Nuggets



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

_*Score Prediction Rules & Scoring*_​

*Leader board *
(+# ) = Number of points earned last round


Melo's Answer - 24 Points (+ 13)
Kuskid - 19 points (+ 11)
Sliccat - 19 points (+ 10)
Steez - 12 points
JMES HOME - 18 points (+ 10)
melo4life - 14 points (+ 10)
Husstla - 14 Points (+ 8)
white360 - 8 points
2dumb2live - 7 points


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

1) Teams
Supersonics - 105
Nuggets - 107

2) Leading;
Scorer - Boykins 30 points
Rebounder - Evens 14 rebounds
Assits - Iverson 14 assists


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

1) Teams
Supersonics-97
Nuggets-110

2) Leading
Scoring- Iverson 31 Points
Rebounds-Nene 13 Rebounds
Assists-Iverson 12 Assists


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

1) Teams
Supersonics-112
Nuggets-98

2) Leading
Scoring- Iversen 28 Points
Rebounds-Nene 12 Rebounds
Assists-Iverson 12 Assists


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

1) Teams
Supersonics- 109
Nuggets-102

2) Leading
Scoring- Iverson 35 Points
Rebounds-Nene 13 Rebounds
Assists-Iverson 9 Assists


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

1) Teams
Supersonics-96
Nuggets-10

2) Leading
Scoring- Iverson 32 Points
Rebounds-Evans 16 Rebounds
Assists-Iverson 14 Assists


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Den 100
Sea 95

Iverson 30+
Ray Allen 20


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

1) Teams
Supersonics - 99
Nuggets - 116

2) Leading;
Scorer - Iverson 32 points
Rebounder - Nene 16 rebounds
Assits - Iverson 12 assists


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

AllEyezonTX said:


> Den 100
> Sea 95
> 
> Iverson 30+
> Ray Allen 20


you got the 1st part right

but for the 2nd part it is only Nuggets players and you have to tell the leading scorer rebounder and in assists


----------



## Seattle2Finals (Nov 1, 2006)

melo4life said:


> 1) Teams
> Supersonics-104
> Nuggets-110
> 
> ...


the score should be around that margin, we have three of our best players that are out right now


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Rumor has it that Nene won't be playing tonight


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

1) Teams
Supersonics- 102
Nuggets- 116

2) Leading
Scoring- Iverson 35 Points
Rebounds- Evans 12 Rebounds
Assists- Iverson 8 Assists


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Ray Allen isnt playing according to the Seattle forum look!!!!!!! 
http://www.nba.com/sonics/news/preview061228.html

i hope he doesnt that'll be awesome!!!


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

cpawfan said:


> Rumor has it that Nene won't be playing tonight


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! please find us the article if there is one before the match starts,,, i hope he plays, otherwise ill have to lower the margin


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

1)Teams
Score: Denver 106 Seattle 98

2)Leading
Assists: Iverson - 10
Rebounds: Najera - 10
Points: Iverson - 24


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

The Future7 said:


> 1) Teams
> Supersonics-96
> Nuggets-10
> 
> ...


I'm guessing you mean 100 points?


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

They just said NENE is injured and game just started so if its possible id change it to Evans if not no biggie


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

yeah same with me,,, please


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

I'm sorry guys but rules are rules. No changes after 5 mins to tipoff. I understand that they announced Nene won't play just before the game, but that's not fair to others.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

okay no worries,,,, i still might get the exact amount of rebounds right, cause reggie evans is on about 9 rebounds right now and i think he will get about 4 rebounds in the last quarter


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Husstla said:


> I'm sorry guys but rules are rules. No changes after 5 mins to tipoff. I understand that they announced Nene won't play just before the game, but that's not fair to others.


yah no problem at all man totally understand Just figured it couldnt hurt to ask when I found out he was out.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

omg!!! i guessed 110-97 and the end score was 112-98!!! sooo close


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

Supersonics: 98
Nuggets: 112

Leading:

Scorer - Allen Iverson
Points scored - 44
Rebounder - Reggie Evans
Total Rebounds - 18
Assists - Iverson
Total Assists - 10

*Leader board *
(+# ) = Number of points earned this round


Melo's Answer - 34 Points (+10)
Kuskid - 29 points (+10)
JMES HOME - 24 points (+6) 
melo4life - 22 points (+8)
Sliccat - 19 points
Husstla - 19 Points (+5)
white360 - 14 points (+6)
Steez - 12 points
RoddneyThaRippa - 9 Points (+9)
The Future7 - 9 Points (+9)
2dumb2live - 7 points
AllEyezonTX - 1 point (+1)


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

melo4life said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! please find us the article if there is one before the match starts,,, i hope he plays, otherwise ill have to lower the margin


Perhaps you should learn to trust me


----------

